# Finding Bigfoot



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Finding Bigfoot on Animal Planet June 5th at 10:00 PM! From the previews this should put all the non-believers in their place. I am sure this show will prove once and for all that bigfoot is real!!


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

i hope this one is good. Most shows about it dont really get anywhere


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Some experts on Bigfoot now believe it is not an ape but a sub-species of humans( I forget which one). They feel that this is why we haven't ever found remains because they bury their dead.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Ha, here we go again, I love the Bigfoot Lovers...................


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I watch all the bigfoot shows and Monsterquest and any other weird things on TV. They havnt done a very good job up till this point of proving anything. All these shows are a joke. I dont see why this one will be any different. I'll probably be watching though.

For what its worth, Id say there is a better likelyhood that Chupacabra exists than Bigfoot allthough that ones pretty far stretched too. They have actually found remains and killed multiple animals that people claim are Chupacabra but the DNA results always say dog.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

He works in the cubicle next to mine. I'm 100% certain of this..............


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I was watching Swamp People las night and they start talking about a swamp creature. Then they show some video one of these guys took of the creature. I have also watched a lot of Big Foot shows and this is some of the best footage I have scene in regards to capturing "something" on film. Hell... down there they probably caught several of them... skinned em out and eaten the damn things...!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

next time my mother-in-law comes over i will invite you all over and take a look, pretty sure there is a connection to bigfoot in the gene pool.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

There is a bigfoot in Vermont, he appears regularly on the Howard Stern Show. 

He loves "laminals", for all you howard listeners. Oh yea, he luvs Little Lupe.


That's what I am sayin' it is!


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

untill someone hit's bigfoot with there car ( wouldnt that suck ) or shoots him for the hell of it there will allways be people that say he dont exist ...if bigfoot is out there kudos to him for not gettin shot yet by a mad hunter that had a really crappy day haha .not saying hunters get mad if they dont get sumthing jus saying SOME people dont care as long as they shoot something and kill it lol


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't believe there is a bigfoot but at the same time I like to watch the shows and read about the subject. If someone was to ask me to go bigfoot hunting with them I would its just interesting. 6-8 foot tall man like creature living in the woods someone would have gathered real proof by now its 2011. 

A good Bigfoot documentary to watch is called "Not Your Typical Bigfoot Movie" it follows 2 Bigfoot chasers in Ohio.

Love the Bigfoot subject.



_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

I will say this when I was young my family and I lived out in between Lancaster and Logan Ohio. One night we came home late and I was the last one coming into the house and I heard something out in the woods on the hill side making a growling grunting sound and pushing trees out of the way it startled me so I ran to the house and just staired out the windows never did see anything but it was pitch black out.

The hill side did have logging roads cut acrossed it so I don't think it was a human and I know a deer grunt. It could have been a bear something large enough to push around large trees in the pitch black of night. I will never forget it. Makes my hair stand up just thinking about it again.

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

DogFaceClown said:


> *.....6-8 foot tall man like creature living in the woods someone would have gathered real proof by now its 2011. *
> 
> 
> 
> _Sent from my Droid_


Lets try and NOT go logical and common sense here. This is a bigfoot thread.


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

Giant squids were also believed to me myths. But I'll believe bigfoot when I see it. But like they say the smarted animal known to human is the one who hasn't been caught yet.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

only problem i see tho is how many hunters are there in the U.S ,Canada,Alaska ...you would think bigfoot would have got shot by nowwww ..i know that if i saw a 8 foot hairy bigfoot i cant say id shoot it since ive never hunted b4 but im sure there's guys out there that dont care and would think i bet ya i could get a reward for thatt! i know thats wrong to say but the first real evidence like a TRUE body would be worth alot to sinicest .. but mabe im wrong and bigfoot scares every hunter thats carrying a 30-06 or 12 gauge hahahaha


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, I've heard of saugeye fishermen following some big-foot tracks at Hoover and Alum in the winter trying to find his secret fishing spots. But they say he doesn't need a lantern and hides when he sees lights coming towards him........Talk about being sly!!!!!

Isn't that right #@$%^)(&^%d???.......Even the rangers walk right by him.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Lions & Tigers & Bears, OH MY-

Lions & Tigers & Bears, OH MY,

I'm off to see the WIZARD THE WONDERFUL WIZARD OF OZ,

Nik,


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Don't know if their real or not. Don't care even because they haven't bothered me. I do keep a open mind and read. My thoughts are like this. When I hunt deer some property owners are convinced they dont even have any. Deer and other wildlife live among us even in town and rarely get seen. If some thing as dumb,yes dumb as a deer can do it what could something with a brain and wild instincts do. Just saying. Animals are alert ,have good eye site and hearing, stealth instincts. With brains they could be very hard to find.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, I didn't really believe until today. I saw a female one swimming at Portage Lakes, although from what Killingtime says could have just been his mother-inlaw.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

The special preview episode is on right now. Its quite comical. Just a bunch of boneheads with high tech equipment running through the woods screaming like idiots.

I'm not a believer but as I said earlier, I am intriqued by these type of shows. If this preview is any indication of whats to come on this show, I dont think they are going to make a whole lot of headway at proving anything. This show is being presented as fact. They are talking about known calls and behaviors and even body proportions yet no one can prove anything or even produce a legitimate photo. So, how would anyone know these things?

In an earlier post some one said that maybe these things are smart so thats why they have never been found. Two of the sigtings discussed on the show were road crossings in front of a car yet there has never been one hit on the road. People claim to see them all the time yet no one has ever captured one on a trail cam. One of the sightings tonight was from a couple hunters yet no one has ever shot one. If these things were so smart as to not get hit on the road or not get shot by hunters or not get captured on film or never get caught in a trappers trap then how come they allow so many people to see them? How do they even know that a hunters gun could harm them or the little box on the side of the tree is going to take thier picture?


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

This show is done very sloppy. If you were really that close to Sasquatch to ketch it on thermal imaging why would you leave and not pursue it more that's just stupid. Also they speak of its appearance and habits as if it has been seen and studied by scientists. Not once do they mention that all of there ideas and techniques are just based on theory's not fact.

If you want to see or hear something bad enough you eventually will especially in the pitch black woods. 

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

i believe they could be spiritual, not human, not animal. Never saw one, but have heard some freaky stories, here in Kentucky. 2 neighbors of mine saw one on my property about 20 years ago. They said this one was white. I don't think there will ever be one captured, shot, or hit by car. American indians claim they are spiritual also and live underground. Oh well...


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I saw one on the back of a boat. He had the power of 9.9 horses.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Feel sorry to see so many guys with closed minds. Closed minds dont help a fisherman. You always need to believe it can happen an look for it to happen. Might be the next turn,or the next spoon who knows. Open minds seem to get more blessing in this world also. YMHO


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

here's my $.02, if it hasn't been legitimately photographed, filmed, or captured/killed by now, chances are it won't be. It's the same with Aliens and the El Chupacabbras. I think a lot of the people who "see" these things are either out for publicity or they seen an animal not normal to their area and then their imagination "lets" them see one of these fabled creatures. And speaking of these things do any of you remember the Moth Man incidents in the 70's? When the Silver Bridge at Point Pleasant West Virgina on the Ohio River collapsed people were saying the Moth Man was responsible. Anyone remember that?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm not sure if i believe in bigfoot but i sure as hell don't believe it's an impossible existence. I would shoot bigfoot if i saw him though for two reasons 1) i'd be rich (sorry it's true) 2) no one would ever have to have threads on forums arguing his existence again!  

i have always wondered though...you shoot "bigfoot" turns out to be a guy in a suit, do you go to jail?


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

shoot a person and kill them in a big foot suit you are going to jail,know matter what you say.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

more than likely ur goin to jail ..but you might get lucky with a judge that likes hunting. most likely it would be some sort of season of hunting and if they live the judge might jus tell him he is lucky to be living runing around the woods in a bigfoot outfit and this is all ima leave it all ..IF UR IN THE WOODS DRESSED LIKE BIGFOOT ur asking for troble one way or another .might get SHOT or anothre bigfooot MIGHT think ur mighty good looking HAHAHAHAHA sorry had to .....i agree tho if sumone shot bigfoot its the end of that book he would be found and theyd be rich.. im not closed minded i believe!!! and hope theres more out there in this world but at this moment the facts show that bigfoot is jus that a BIG FOOT attached to a someones smaller foot but i hope someday im proven wrong


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

viper1 said:


> Feel sorry to see so many guys with closed minds. Closed minds dont help a fisherman. You always need to believe it can happen an look for it to happen. Might be the next turn,or the next spoon who knows. Open minds seem to get more blessing in this world also. YMHO


I'd like to thnk I'm a pretty open minded guy about most things. Fact is there is zero shred of evidence that anything of the like exists. Every video and photo ever taken has been debunked. There has been DNA testing on all the hair samples found and they are always a known species. The only thing that can or can not be confirmed are the numerous footprints and I can make those in my back yard.


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

Actually there was a call recorded from Ohio, it was tested at a University by a scientist/biologist I believe and they tried to match the vocal recording to all known animals and primates to match the pitch and frequency of known animal calls and there was nothing known to man that would match the call.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Whoknows said:


> Actually there was a call recorded from Ohio, it was tested at a University by a scientist/biologist I believe and they tried to match the vocal recording to all known animals and primates to match the pitch and frequency of known animal calls and there was nothing known to man that would match the call.


It was recorded in Columbia County if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I truly believe he is out there. Many have saw them or had encounters. Friend on here was a none believer untiled he called me one night after coming home from a tournament now he will never question me again. There here they are elusive we find ne creatures every day and still haven't discovered everything we are an elusive planet.


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

It's supposed to be a 7 - 8ft tall creature and there has to be more than a couple running around for them to survive as long as they say they have. Come On! If it was real their would be one at the Columbus Zoo by now. ; )

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

I do think what people have seen in Florida the "Skunk Ape" are Orangutan's maybe someone had them as pets and let them go. They are large, have redish brown hair and can walk and act like humans.

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

saugeyesam said:


> here's my $.02, if it hasn't been legitimately photographed, filmed, or captured/killed by now, chances are it won't be. It's the same with Aliens and the El Chupacabbras. I think a lot of the people who "see" these things are either out for publicity or they seen an animal not normal to their area and then their imagination "lets" them see one of these fabled creatures. And speaking of these things do any of you remember the Moth Man incidents in the 70's? When the Silver Bridge at Point Pleasant West Virgina on the Ohio River collapsed people were saying the Moth Man was responsible. Anyone remember that?


they made that story into a movie years back sam. its called " the mothman prophecies"


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

guppygill said:


> Ha, here we go again, I love the Bigfoot Lovers...................


I love them too. Lol Bigfoot might be real,, but everytime you go into the woods you get a "believable video of a squatch" right... get real that show is fake.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nothing better on a rainy day before work than coming on here and reading about Bigfoot. There's probably no such thing but it's always fun to let your imagination run a little wild once in awhile when it comes to such subjects. As the case with anyhting there's people at both ends of the spectrum on these kind of issues,me personally I find it entertaining.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

They are still sending people to research new things . Yes there is multiples talking about something that is big and dark unless yall have stalked through the woods. Deer yotes turkeys boar they all blend in with the cover well talking about something that can stop and basically become a tree.

Sent from my Windows 7 Phone cause its cool


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Is it impossible that they are stepping in and out of our visual dimensions and space/time at will by the way they are created or an advanced technology? 

Not meaning to hijack the thread, but in the context of my above question; how many dimensions do you think exist? We exist in our known four dimensions, but their are likely more as yet unknown.

Or maybe they have an elaborate system of entrances to the hollow earth!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> I love them too. Lol Bigfoot might be real,, but everytime you go into the woods you get a "believable video of a squatch" right... get real that show is fake.


Exactly. The people on that show are hillarious. Evrything they hear or see is a "squatch". The other night they found a dead deer in the woods and he was 100% confident it was a "squatch kill" because the leg was broken, lol. I think its funny too that everytime they go out after dark, something starts throwing rocks at them!! The most comical of all for me is still the idea that they know all these facts about something they cant prove exists. Like they "know" they eat deer, they "know" they throw rocks, they "know" what sounds and calls it makes. Its just laughable.

I'm not saying something couldnt exist. I think its highly unlikely but not completely impossible. This thread was started with the OP saying this show will shut up all the non believers but the show is the worse case Ive ever seen made of the elusive bigfoot!!!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> Is it impossible that they are stepping in and out of our visual dimensions and space/time at will by the way they are created or an advanced technology?
> 
> Not meaning to hijack the thread, but in the context of my above question; how many dimensions do you think exist? We exist in our known four dimensions, but their are likely more as yet unknown.
> 
> Or maybe they have an elaborate system of entrances to the hollow earth!


Most plausible explanation yet!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yea, I like the hollow earth concept, its based on ancient legends. 

But the additional dimensions is more plausible of the two, its based on a possible? scientific theory- the 10 D theory(string theory)


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have an idea that explains Nessie,Bigfoot,That dino in Africa and Aliens. At different locations time slips and bits of our past or future slip into the present.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Evinrude58 said:


> I have an idea that explains Nessie,Bigfoot,That dino in Africa and Aliens. At different locations time slips and bits of our past or future slip into the present.


...and just how dose time slip?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Evinrude58 said:


> I have an idea that explains Nessie,Bigfoot,That dino in Africa and Aliens. At different locations time slips and bits of our past or future slip into the present.


 I have heard of ghost hauntings being residual energy. like a imprint of time that replays itself over and over again. I never say never on anything tho. Bigfoot could be from another dimension, live underground or could be a human who can transform into a creature like some short of shape shifter. There are legends from native americans of men who could turn into animals so who knows? Thats the fun in it. The show is kinda fun to watch too. as for the supposed known facts of bigfoot. how they throws rocks, bangs on trees, call out crazy screams and eat deer are just what these guys and others have gathered from thousands of other peoples sightings.


----------



## DoUPhish (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.notaghost.com/2011/06/bigfoot-hunters-expose-their-own-show.html 

Found this article the other day after watching one of the shows.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

DoUPhish said:


> http://www.notaghost.com/2011/06/bigfoot-hunters-expose-their-own-show.html
> 
> Found this article the other day after watching one of the shows.


Thanks for that link. That story basically says everything I have said in this thread!!


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

smells kinda "squatchy" in here mabey there is one typing behind a computer lol


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

BassBlaster said:


> Thanks for that link. That story basically says everything I have said in this thread!!


All reality shows are staged nowadays. seems the bfro guy really was trying to be real and informative and the shows producers are the ones who are trying to edit the footage to make it more exciting. The bfro members deserve to be upset. They are out there really trying to gather evidence while the producers just want more ratings.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't know how time would slip maybe tears in the fabric of time. I NEVER said it was a great idea. lol


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> the shows producers are the ones who are trying to edit the footage to make it more exciting.


Right on the money with this. It's true of almost every "reality" show in existence. The difference here seems to be that the guys on this show aren't okay with having their reputations sullied for profit. I find it refreshing, honestly. 

I heard that for every hour of "reality" television we watch, there are literally hundreds of hours we never see. The ratio for those spray tanned trash bags on the Jersey Shore is something like 400:1.

For example, how many crappy old engagement rings, watches, and guitars do you think the Pawn Stars guys pay thirty bucks for before they see some Civil War item?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

this has cracked me up, especially when people compare bigfoot to turkeys, hogs, bears and deer because they all blend in with nature. you mean the same turkeys, hogs, bears and deer that trail cameras capture, people kill by the thousands and nearly everyone has seen in the wild?

different dimensions? native american legends? shape shifters?,hahahahahaha, thats the best ever. some fantasy world you guys live in, my fantasy world consists of the browns winning a superbowl, me winning the bassmaster classic and radio stoping the playing of nickelback, maybe i should be shooting for things that are completely absurd like teleporting to the 9th dimension and traveling back to 1955 and inventing rock n roll!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> this has cracked me up, especially when people compare bigfoot to turkeys, hogs, bears and deer because they all blend in with nature. you mean the same turkeys, hogs, bears and deer that trail cameras capture, people kill by the thousands and nearly everyone has seen in the wild?
> 
> different dimensions? native american legends? shape shifters?,hahahahahaha, thats the best ever. some fantasy world you guys live in, my fantasy world consists of the browns winning a superbowl, me winning the bassmaster classic and *radio stoping the playing of nickelback*, maybe i should be shooting for things that are completely absurd like teleporting to the 9th dimension and traveling back to 1955 and inventing rock n roll!


That whole post was great. The part in bold made me laugh out loud. Yep, a literal LOL. Nice work, my friend.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> this has cracked me up, especially when people compare bigfoot to turkeys, hogs, bears and deer because they all blend in with nature. you mean the same turkeys, hogs, bears and deer that trail cameras capture, people kill by the thousands and nearly everyone has seen in the wild?
> 
> different dimensions? native american legends? shape shifters?,hahahahahaha, thats the best ever. some fantasy world you guys live in, my fantasy world consists of the browns winning a superbowl, me winning the bassmaster classic and radio stoping the playing of nickelback, maybe i should be shooting for things that are completely absurd like teleporting to the 9th dimension and traveling back to 1955 and inventing rock n roll!


Do you have a DeLorean? If not you aren't inventing rock and roll anytime soon.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> this has cracked me up, especially when people compare bigfoot to turkeys, hogs, bears and deer because they all blend in with nature. you mean the same turkeys, hogs, bears and deer that trail cameras capture, people kill by the thousands and nearly everyone has seen in the wild?
> 
> different dimensions? native american legends? shape shifters?,hahahahahaha, thats the best ever. some fantasy world you guys live in, my fantasy world consists of the browns winning a superbowl, me winning the bassmaster classic and radio stoping the playing of nickelback, maybe i should be shooting for things that are completely absurd like teleporting to the 9th dimension and traveling back to 1955 and inventing rock n roll!


Funniest post I've read in a couple of weeks. Either you're feeling better or that cough medicine is really kicking into high gear,LOL.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

"""they throws rocks, bangs on trees, call out crazy screams and eat deer"""

sound like my buddys out in the woods hahaha


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Fishaholic69 said:


> Do you have a DeLorean? If not you aren't inventing rock and roll anytime soon.


no but ive got 1.21 jiggawats striking outside my house daily. with a little work to my GTO by adding a flux capacitor (already looked on ebay, flux capacitors are pretty common) i only need about 7 seconds to get to 88mph.

while im traveling, i'll hit up pre revolutionary north america, see if i can get one of those cherrokee indians to shapeshift for me. lol, hilarious, shapeshifters, hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

It's the Aliens! That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> no but ive got 1.21 jiggawats striking outside my house daily. with a little work to my GTO by adding a flux capacitor (already looked on ebay, flux capacitors are pretty common) i only need about 7 seconds to get to 88mph.
> 
> while im traveling, i'll hit up pre revolutionary north america, see if i can get one of those cherrokee indians to shapeshift for me. lol, hilarious, shapeshifters, hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


Hey just saying. Thats what the native americans have told for generations. Not saying its true. Maybe they just ate to much peyote and thought they changed form?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skin-walker


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't think they exist because there are just too many hunters in the woods now and plenty of trail cams. People have been looking for them for many years and still no solid proof. Having said that I will say that I've had a couple of things happen in the woods while wading a stream that I can't explain. Both times it was in the same exact spot while fishing. The first time I was by myself and wading very quietly. I had been in this hole for a good half hour when I heard what sounded like a huge baseball bat hitting a hollow log. It was very loud and seemed very close up in the woods on the hillside behind me. I looked for a long time but never saw anything. I went back to fishing but picked up my pace. The other time was in the same hole. I was with my boy this time. We were wading and had been there for a good half hour to 45 min. when we hear this weird animal scream across from us. I've heard different animal sounds, but nothing like that. Maybe it was a deer dying or something out of the ordinary. I don't know what it was, but I do know it wasn't big foot.

I like watching those shows because they always say things like "did you hear that" and you can't hear anything. I love watching them get all worked up. I think it's fun to watch.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Only things that make me wonder if bigfoots(or whatever they are) actually exist is the fact that there are so many bigfoot stories going back centuries.

With today's people you can make the argument that it could be an animal that they have never seen. With Native Americans and the like around the world, they actually had to get out there and hunt, not run to McDonalds. They had to know the game well and know how to stalk it and get close to it. So to think that they were just seeing bear or something seems a bit illogical. They weren't relying on game cameras, tree stands and a 30-06. I doubt the range of their spears and bows was 400+ yards.

It's not like they had cords stretched across the seas and oceans with cups on each end spreading rumors of giant harry men in the woods.

Also, I believe the mountain gorillas were not discovered until sometime in the last 50-60 years. I've never been to Canada, but as vast and remote as most of it appears to be....even areas of our country...how could we know what is out there?

As far as shooting one if you saw it. If it's as man-like as everyone says, could you shoot it? If it were acting threatening and charging, then of course. But just in passing, you'd pull up and shoot it? Can't say I'd do the same.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am open minded to the possibility of an Ape like creature that hasn't been confirmed yet. In 2002 there were an estimated 25,000 Lowland Gorillas. By 2007 they had found another area with another estimated 50,000-75,000. In 2009 they located another area with an estimated 100,000-125,000. Now if 150,000 gorillas can hide like that why couldn't a few hundred hide in North America. I am part Native American and grew up with my great-grandmother telling stories of the wildmen. Having said this I willl only truly believe when we have physical proof.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I started seeing Bigfoot when I began hunting alone at the age of thirteen in the woods of North Royalton, Ohio. Never saw one during the day but several times while making my way out of the woods shortly after dark. Bigfoot usually was seen on the bright moonlit nights and it always managed to slip away without making a sound. The sightings have become fewer and fewer as I advance in age which must be a result of my inability to move as quietly through the woods as in my younger days. Could also be that my senses have been dulled due to the Blatz Beer and Seagrams Seven I have been known to consume occasionally and in excessive amounts through the years. 

I hesitated to share this as I feel most individuals would doubt my seeing Bigfoot as so many doubt hearing about all the seventeen to twenty pound walleye that I C&R out of Erie as well as a few from Berlin and Mosquito.

Well now, there, I have finally told what I have been holding back for many moons. If you doubt what I say, just bring a case of Blatz and a bottle of Seven over to my place in Medina. We can sit on the Patio and watch in the woods as Bigfoot often glides by after two or three hours provided it is a moonlit night.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> I started seeing Bigfoot when I began hunting alone at the age of thirteen in the woods of North Royalton, Ohio. Never saw one during the day but several times while making my way out of the woods shortly after dark. Bigfoot usually was seen on the bright moonlit nights and it always managed to slip away without making a sound. The sightings have become fewer and fewer as I advance in age which must be a result of my inability to move as quietly through the woods as in my younger days. Could also be that my senses have been dulled due to the Blatz Beer and Seagrams Seven I have been known to consume occasionally and in excessive amounts through the years.
> 
> I hesitated to share this as I feel most individuals would doubt my seeing Bigfoot as so many doubt hearing about all the seventeen to twenty pound walleye that I C&R out of Erie as well as a few from Berlin and Mosquito.
> 
> Well now, there, I have finally told what I have been holding back for many moons. If you doubt what I say, just bring a case of Blatz and a bottle of Seven over to my place in Medina. We can sit on the Patio and watch in the woods as Bigfoot often glides by after two or three hours provided it is a moonlit night.


I'm amazed you can swallow those beers and whiskey with your tongue so firmly lodged in your cheek. Bravo!


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

> I don't think they exist because there are just too many hunters in the woods now and plenty of trail cams.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=174294#ixzz1QPNJBKlC


Hmmmm.. don't know about that. There's sections of Yosemite and Yellowstone that haven't ever been touched by a human.

Recently, I saw a National Geographic special where the explorers on this particular episode logged over 200 new waterfalls - some much higher than Niagara - in these parks that no one even knew existed simply because no one had ever been there before.

And... I'm fairly convinced that there are areas of Upper Canada and perhaps even sections of Eastern Europe, Asia and South America - as well as some spots in the U.S. - that have remained untouched by human contact.

I'm not saying I believe one way or the other in the existence of Bigfoot, Sasquatch, whatever you want to call it, but I can say with complete, 100% certainty that *I* believe that the _possibility_ certainly exists.

As far as a specimen (or lack thereof)...everyone believed that the Coelacanth fish was extinct and had been for something like 50 million years until *one* was caught off the coast of Africa in 1938.

My personal opinion is that Mother Nature is capable of some pretty 
awe-inspiring stuff, and to say unequivocally that Mister Foot absolutely *doesn't* exist is a bit...well... "blind" to the ways and possibilities of this fantastic earth that continues to fascinate us at every turn.

In my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Window smudges = bigfoot. This thread is a riot.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey ya'll did you see the latest news about the tribe in south america on the peruvian border with 200 members that have never before been seen. Three big communal grass huts is amazing. If 200 people can go without any contact up to 2011 then how about some small family units or individuals that travel at night and feed without being foundout. Definatly a possibility.
JMTCW
donm


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

If u ever heard about borneo they found hundreds of new species of animal and plants in just in one spot!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> If u ever heard about borneo they found hundreds of new species of animal and plants in just in one spot!


This is true, but none of them were over six feet tall, walking upright on two legs, and covered in hair. It seems to me a "bigfoot" should be one of the easiest things to "discover" especially with so many people actively searching for them.

Aside from that, those animals were probably seen prior to scientists identifying them and naming them.


http://news.discovery.com/animals/borneo-new-species.html



> In total, 67 plants, 29 invertebrates, 17 fish, five frogs, three snakes and two lizards and a brand new species of bird were discovered, said the report.


The majority were plants and invertebrates, so it wouldn't be a stretch to think that the average person wouldn't notice them as different. Of the borneo discoveries, most could simply be brushed off by non-scientists as "Oh look, a frog" or "That's an interesting snake." If someone saw a bigfoot I don't think anyone would say "Oh look, Pau Gasol's hiking."


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm worried to wear my new guilly suit this fall!


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone else want to get into a "canoe" at night with basically a huge net over top of it...! LOL


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Very good arguments on the possibility that they exist. Finding that new tribe in the Amazon makes me believe that there is a possibility. It wasn't too long ago that there was another tribe discovered there. I remember the pictures of the natives shooting arrows at the plane that took the picture. I can understand how they could have gone unnoticed because that area is huge. Bigfoot where I live is going to have a hard time keeping his 8 ft high head down and not seen.

I guess I have changed in that I do hold out the possibility that they might exist. How boring would it be if mankind had discovered everything there is to discover. Makes life interesting. Then again, maybe we aren't supposed to know everything.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

lol, yeah, finding a tribe of PEOPLE is great evidence that bigfoot exists. last i checked, people had already been discovered.

if people think big foot exists because of all the areas that havent been touched by man, how in the world can people be seeing them everywhere if they are located in areas that nobody has explored?

fish, plants, organisms are still being discovered? big deal, those things are tiny and often closely related to other species. they arent giant upright walking apes in highly populated areas.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

I remember my first beer..


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

jcustunner24 said:


> Window smudges = bigfoot. This thread is a riot.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb1FI7DeaC4&feature=player_embedded



Well there you have it......squatch snot on the window and everything. This obvious empirical evidence along with the new show and still there are non-believers? 

Perhaps shortdrift has found the key to view the otherwise un-seeable (to humans) dimension that the squatches must be able to slip in and out of.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

That stupid show is on right now. Quote from one of the guys "I love how he stopped and then slowly looked at you. That is a very bigfooty thing to do."

The things they'll put on tv.

Question for the "believers" on this board. Is your assumption that these things bury their dead? Otherwise shouldn't there be remains somewhere?


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Stunner, Coughlin's Law - Bury the dead, they stink up the place.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

bigfoot rides around in the Millennium Falcon with Han Solo


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Stunner, Coughlin's Law - Bury the dead, they stink up the place.


+1 for quoting Cocktail. Great flick.


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> Question for the "believers" on this board. Is your assumption that these things bury their dead? Otherwise shouldn't there be remains somewhere?


I'm not really a true 100% believer but I would think It would decompose and or not be found. Because who is out there looking for remains and it would be difficult and same for any wild animals in the deep woods where bigfoot is claimed to be found. _Could_ you find deer/bear carcass sure but I think it would be tough to find a natural cause of death carcass of a larger wild animal in the forest. But who knows, the way I feel about bigfoot is people say and believe that there god ect. is real, so why can't I believe a bigfoot is real or some other unknown creature. Heck around 95% of our oceans have not been searched nor seen by the naked eye (directly from the NOAA) who knows what kind of mythical unknown animals lurk in the waters.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Whoknows said:


> I'm not really a true 100% believer but I would think It would decompose and or not be found.


Bones? Really? The natural history museum's dinosaur exhibit begs to differ.


----------



## justin (Oct 26, 2005)

Ohio has the 3rd most reported "sightings" in the US...

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/#usa


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> Bones? Really? The natural history museum's dinosaur exhibit begs to differ.


Yes but im pretty sure everything would be covered up by dirt ect to just go and find bigfoot bones, also what about Gigantopithecus hes in natural history museums just like the dinosaurs


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Whoknows said:


> Yes but im pretty sure everything would be covered up by dirt ect to just go and find bigfoot bones, also what about Gigantopithecus hes in natural history museums just like the dinosaurs


so they were able to find gigantopithicus bones that are millions of years old but we cant find bigfoot bones that are ????????? old because they are covered by dirt? lmfao


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Me and my buddy were out catfishing at Tappan a couple of weeks ago. Some kids came down the back road and drove a little ways before they stopped to go swimming where they shouldn't have been. It was about midnight and they were splashing around and being obnoxious. My buddy stands up out of nowhere and does his best Chewbacca imitation as loud as he can and the kids get drop dead silent. They don't make a sound for a whole minute, then we hear them start talking about how they've never heard a sound like that. One of the girls starts yelling that she's scared and they get in the car and leave. Me and my buddy started laughing and caught three more fish before we left.


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> so they were able to find gigantopithicus bones that are millions of years old but we cant find bigfoot bones that are ????????? old because they are covered by dirt? lmfao



Im saying for anyone looking in the woods for bones they will not find them unless they are recent by just looking because they are covered I mean unless you are special and have X-Ray vision. And if you took a minute to think, nobody is out digging for bigfoot bones are they? Or would you rather just try to make me look like a fool by taking what I say and twisting it and making foolish comments because you don't believe in it?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Whoknows said:


> Im saying for anyone looking in the woods for bones they will not find them unless they are recent by just looking because they are covered I mean unless you are special and have X-Ray vision. And if you took a minute to think, nobody is out digging for bigfoot bones are they? Or would you rather just try to make me look like a fool by taking what I say and twisting it and making foolish comments because you don't believe in it?


dude, there are thousands and thousands of people looking for bigfoot and yet no one can show some hard evidence like bones or bodies. there is prob more people looking for bigfoot then people looking for dinosaur bones.

so if the only key to finding bigfoot evidence is simply to dig, you oughta call that matt moneymaker bafoon and let him in on the secret.

"just have all your cronies look under the leaves matt" lol

sorry about the sarcasm man, im just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> dude, there are thousands and thousands of people looking for bigfoot and yet no one can show some hard evidence like bones or bodies. there is prob more people looking for bigfoot then people looking for dinosaur bones.
> 
> so if the only key to finding bigfoot evidence is simply to dig, you oughta call that matt moneymaker bafoon and let him in on the secret.
> 
> ...


I understand that, I'm just saying you think everyone out there is looking for bigfoot is skilled enough to actually find one? 95% of them are the idiots just like on that show running wild with a camera and thermal who holler at every noise they see claiming its a bigfoot. If people with credibility took the time to look for it im sure something could be found.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am not a believer but a hoper of Bigfoot. BF would really screw up what scientists think they know. The one thing that really makes me doubt is that BF is supposely nocturnal but all other apes and humans are not. I have watched bits of the show and those people are making themselves look very foolish. The only credible thing they have shown is the dash cam video. 

For those who wonder about not finding bones how often have you come across a deer carcass(not hit by a car) out in the woods? I would for most say never and yet there are millions of deer out there and possibly a couple thousand BF. Most bones in museums are actually fossils not real bones. If they did burying there dead what are the chances of someone finding one? At the time of Columbus there were an estimated 25 million natives in N. America. With birth rates another 25 million born by 1600. Yet we have found very few remains.

I believe in the possibly of BF. I doubt we will ever prove BF exists, but think of all the fun watching the scientific world trying to explain it all.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

baby bass said:


> shoot a person and kill them in a big foot suit you are going to jail,know matter what you say.



Not if I am on the jury


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Ruminator said:


> Is it impossible that they are stepping in and out of our visual dimensions and space/time at will by the way they are created or an advanced technology?
> 
> Not meaning to hijack the thread, but in the context of my above question; how many dimensions do you think exist? We exist in our known four dimensions, but their are likely more as yet unknown.
> 
> Or maybe they have an elaborate system of entrances to the hollow earth!


The Viet Cong used these same type entrances


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I wonder if Mr. Moneymaker saw the short video of the swamp thing shown on SWAMP PEOPLE that Tyrels dad caught on a super 8 back in the 50's or 60's? I know there has to be more short vid caps that are in peoples home collections waiting for a place to be collected and shown to the public. 
later ya'll
donm


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

jcustunner24 said:


> Window smudges = bigfoot. This thread is a riot.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb1FI7DeaC4&feature=player_embedded


man; that was,nt big foot that was me. big foot left caliaforna couple years ago. he,s hang,in around.......!#


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I read or watched something that the BFRO is due to make some big announcement soon. I guess they are comming to ohio for their next season. How many goofballs are going to send them on wild goose chases? I wonder if a bigfoot could hide in the public hunting wilderness area out there by berlin during PHEASANT SEASON? LOL and Ha Ha. I crack myself up sometimes. Thanksgiving day I have seen every elmerphud wannabee out there trying to shoot one of those put-an-take birds. I can just imagine the same fellas' turning out to find bigfoot. Yep that'll make good TV! Yep thats for sure That'll do it.
jmho
don


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

There is no Bigfoot(shuts book).


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

my and big foot fish all the time. man, he can smash some krispy kremes and hot bud lite.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

boonecreek said:


> my and big foot fish all the time. man, he can smash some krispy kremes and hot bud lite.


I can too! lets hang out!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

boonecreek said:


> man; that was,nt big foot that was me. big foot left caliaforna couple years ago. he,s hang,in around.......!#


He stole your apostrophes and left commas in his wake.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> He stole your apostrophes and left commas in his wake.


hahahhahahahhahah


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> dude, there are thousands and thousands of people looking for bigfoot and yet no one can show some hard evidence like bones or bodies. there is prob more people looking for bigfoot then people looking for dinosaur bones.
> 
> so if the only key to finding bigfoot evidence is simply to dig, you oughta call that matt moneymaker bafoon and let him in on the secret.
> 
> ...


no man, they burn their dead. come on, every body knows that.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry to bring up a long dead thread, but the new season has started and this show is freaking hilarious..

I actually hear the main guy said he wanted to check for "Squatting Squatches"..Funniest stuff on TV right now...


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

You mean their lookin for Babe Winkleman's wife again?


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I caught about 15 minutes of this show the other night. I didn't know if it was a rerun or a new episode, I've never seen it. Honestly I think all these 'reality' television shows now are just effin ridiculous. They kept calling the creature they were looking for a 'Skunk-Ape'. Hadn't heard it before and I guess that was funny enough alone to keep me watching for 15 min before I realized what I was doing.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

As far as "they can`t exist `cause no one`s ever FOUND 1' theory, same could be said until recently about the ultra huge caverns in Viet Nam, the 10th, 11th and 12th planetiods orbiting our Sun, the "God" particle, anti matter (YES it DOES exist; it is commonly produced at the very tops of thunderhead clouds in lightning storms), less than 40,000 yrs ago in Austrailia lived a 25+ ft long ultra Komodo dragon, and whale skin with sucker scars 18" in diameters; yet the largest squid suckers ever actually measured are 8" across- depending on whom 1 believes, that`s a squid between 130 to 210` long with a body the size of a diesel locomotive. BTW, when`s the last time you actually SAW a coyote? Do they exist?


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Lowell H Turner said:


> As far as "they can`t exist `cause no one`s ever FOUND 1' theory, same could be said until recently about the ultra huge caverns in Viet Nam, the 10th, 11th and 12th planetiods orbiting our Sun, the "God" particle, anti matter (YES it DOES exist; it is commonly produced at the very tops of thunderhead clouds in lightning storms), less than 40,000 yrs ago in Austrailia lived a 25+ ft long ultra Komodo dragon, and whale skin with sucker scars 18" in diameters; yet the largest squid suckers ever actually measured are 8" across- depending on whom 1 believes, that`s a squid between 130 to 210` long with a body the size of a diesel locomotive. BTW, when`s the last time you actually SAW a coyote? Do they exist?


No flaws whatsoever in that logic.......

This group will prove their existence and silence the non-believers once and for all!!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

He's right in a lot of ways. We are constantly finding things that prove we know a lot less then we think. I use to kill a lot of deer on property the owners thought didn't have any. We as humans are flamboyant and want every body to see us. But animals can keep a low profile and stay hid. Do I think they exist? Not sure! But it would be great if they did. Like UFO's been quite a few sightings got to be something to it. Too many normally sane and responsible people see them. Even our government spends billions a year shooting sound out in to space to get a alien to respond. And Wright Patterson Air force base houses Project Blue Book which is a search for aliens. So when a regular person says something don't exist I laugh. There are a lot more intelligent people looking for them. And your taxes help pay for it. As for the shows I don't like reality shows. But when the documentary comes out on finding them I will watch that.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Lowell H Turner said:


> As far as "they can`t exist `cause no one`s ever FOUND 1' theory, same could be said until recently about the ultra huge caverns in Viet Nam, the 10th, 11th and 12th planetiods orbiting our Sun, the "God" particle, anti matter (YES it DOES exist; it is commonly produced at the very tops of thunderhead clouds in lightning storms), less than 40,000 yrs ago in Austrailia lived a 25+ ft long ultra Komodo dragon, and whale skin with sucker scars 18" in diameters; yet the largest squid suckers ever actually measured are 8" across- depending on whom 1 believes, that`s a squid between 130 to 210` long with a body the size of a diesel locomotive. BTW, when`s the last time you actually SAW a coyote? Do they exist?


I think comparing the woods of North America to the oceans is not a fair comparison. There are far more unexplored areas in the ocean than in North America. Of course there are areas in North America that are uninhabited by humans, but the chances of a sustainable population of an animal as large as bigfoot existing for so long without any hard evidence is much less likely than new animals evading discovery when they have the entire ocean to hide in. 

For what its worth, I see coyotes occasionally in and around Columbus.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Am simply saying guys the more we actually explore our home planet the more amazing things we are discovering. Those caverns in Viet Nam are big enough that after installing a solid runway you would have enough space to safely and comfortably fly an approach and LAND a 747 inside it with room to slow, taxi and PARK it to boot. 15 yrs ago scientests were absolutely CERTAIN that without photosynthesis (sunlight powered biology) there cannot be life. That is until they discovered thermal vents along the the mid Atlantic Ridge spewwing super heated mineral rich water that becuase of the pressure at 12,000+ fow doesn`t flash to super heated "dry" steam. Nothing obviously can live directly in the vents, but jammed into THICK clusters right on their fringes are tube worms, sea anenonaes, starfish, crabs, shrimp, flounders, octopi, fish, and the ever present sharks. This 1 discovery stood "conventional" biology on it`s head. I am NOT saying "Big Foot" IS REAL; I am saying Mother Nature seems to have more than a few surprises up her ample sleeve.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Am simply saying guys the more we actually explore our home planet the more amazing things we are discovering. Those caverns in Viet Nam are big enough that after installing a solid runway you would have enough space to safely and comfortably fly an approach and LAND a 747 inside it with room to slow, taxi and PARK it to boot. 15 yrs ago scientests were absolutely CERTAIN that without photosynthesis (sunlight powered biology) there cannot be life. That is until they discovered thermal vents along the the mid Atlantic Ridge spewwing super heated mineral rich water that becuase of the pressure at 12,000+ fow doesn`t flash to super heated "dry" steam. Nothing obviously can live directly in the vents, but jammed into THICK clusters right on their fringes are tube worms, sea anenonaes, starfish, crabs, shrimp, flounders, octopi, fish, and the ever present sharks. This 1 discovery stood "conventional" biology on it`s head. I am NOT saying "Big Foot" IS REAL; I am saying Mother Nature seems to have more than a few surprises up her ample sleeve.



Agreed and well said.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Seethe303, well said fer-sure. Many people have only been into their local forests around their homes. Having never been deep in the northwest forested mountains, they cant even imagine the expance and vast wild untouched by man areas of this country and Canada. I believe there are places in our national forests that have never been explored. Yep, Mamma nature sure has a lot left to show us. Will Mr Matt Moneymaker be the one to find bigfoot?..... I just dont think he and his group are spending enough time in any one place to do a thorough scientific investigation. All his show has managed to do is bring to light that a lot of people have claimed to see, photo,encounter a bigfoot or similar creature.
Are they real or just long standing legends from people with overactive imaginations?
Has anyone on OGF ever seen something that could have been one?
Just wondering.
donm


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I know there is plenty of habitat that something like a bigfoot could live. However, they hear something nearby and get really excited and loud. Also they will see something on the FLIR camera and often all start running in that direction. I understand it may make for good tv, but lousy tracking. I have learned that if you run at an animal at night time with a light, it normally runs away. Also being quiet would make sense. I did get to learn dirty words like squatchy though


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Will say that running towards a 500- 700 pd pound potential meat eating ape humaniod on HIS stompping grounds in the dark armed only with a light and video cam just DOES NOT seem like the WISEST idea to me...what if you startle Bambi off who was going to become dinner? What will he EAT for supper? I watched those "Mess`n with Sashquatch" Jack`s Links" commercials...potentially NOT a "pretty picture"...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think Matt is looking in the wrong direction. Maybe he should take a closer look at Bobo, cause he sure seems to know alot about their mannerisms. Maybe he is one and shaves.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's proof they found him out in the lake at salt fork.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

seethe303 said:


> I think comparing the woods of North America to the oceans is not a fair comparison. There are far more unexplored areas in the ocean than in North America. Of course there are areas in North America that are uninhabited by humans, but the chances of a sustainable population of an animal as large as bigfoot existing for so long *without any hard evidence* is much less likely than new animals evading discovery when they have the entire ocean to hide in.
> 
> For what its worth, I see coyotes occasionally in and around Columbus.


What? No hard evidence? They found a squatch killed deer. Dude even said "this is a squatch kill!" AND GetTheNet posted hard photographic "evidence". Cmon NOW, What else do you need??


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I just heard about some National Guards Exercise that was going on after MT ST Helens Blew her top. I did the Google thing and here is what I found;

http://sasquatch-pg.net/USMilitaryFtLewis.html

I dont understand why more of this is not in the news or at least on TMZ or Huffington Post weird section of the news. If the Gov has bodies why havnt they put some in the hands of some college professor with an anthropology dept. They did when a celacant(?spelling) was found. As far as the quote about Ohio being the state with the most BF Reports is a bit wrong. He said it was the state with the most reports in the eastern US.
With the net and computers becoming faster it seems that there is more info being leaked to the public than ever before. Is that a good thing or are we as a people content to stick our collective heads in the sand, OR, would some information cause mass histeria or panic. In the Possim trot episode of American pickers the Artist made footprint shoes and made a bunch of tracts. According to him one of the locals got so scared he shot the neighbors cow.
Lots to ponder
later ya'll 
donm


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

AHHHHH HAAAAAA!!!!! I knew the government was behind the suppression of squatch evidence! It's all makiing sense now!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Getthenet, that was awesome. I'm a true believer now!!!!!!!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Getthenet, you better lay low. The government is surely looking for you in order to get that photo and stop you from further spreading it around......


----------

